# r16-300 recording problems



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

this is the second r16-300 that i have received from dtv in the past 10 days. both have the same recording problem. first it was told to me by a csr that the default setting for recording a series was "first run" both of the units i received the default setting is "both". so knowing this when setting to record a series i know to go in an click the "first run". this is all a big pain since i should only have to push the record button twice to record a series. and, if that is not bad enough when i checked to see if the series were set to record i found that not only were the series set to record but all episodes of the series were to be recorded. at this rate i will spend all day deleteing unnecesary recordings or i will fill up my hd in no time. i have come to you guys to see if you have any suggestions before i have to go throught the whole process again of call dtv going through all of the technical stuff again and then having them send me another unit. thanks, larry


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

lartomar2002 said:


> this is the second r16-300 that i have received from dtv in the past 10 days. both have the same recording problem. first it was told to me by a csr that the default setting for recording a series was "first run" both of the units i received the default setting is "both". so knowing this when setting to record a series i know to go in an click the "first run". this is all a big pain since i should only have to push the record button twice to record a series. and, if that is not bad enough when i checked to see if the series were set to record i found that not only were the series set to record but all episodes of the series were to be recorded. at this rate i will spend all day deleteing unnecesary recordings or i will fill up my hd in no time. i have come to you guys to see if you have any suggestions before i have to go throught the whole process again of call dtv going through all of the technical stuff again and then having them send me another unit. thanks, larry


They can send you 1000 units, not going to change anything. The default behavior is to record all episodes.

If all you wish to do is record "First Run Only" on all new series links, just go in and change your record defaults.

Menu->Manage Recordings->Record Defaults

If you wish to change the settings on a series by series basis
Menu->Manage Recordings->Series Manager->(select your series)->Series Options


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i just tried what you suggested and it is still set to record all eposodes. spartcus blood and sand, i want to record each individual episode not the repeat of each episode


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

lartomar2002 said:


> i just tried what you suggested and it is still set to record all eposodes. spartcus blood and sand, i want to record each individual episode not the repeat of each episode


If the guide data is incomplete it will do that. On occasion, I've seen shows where the first run episode has a full description, while the encore showings just have a generic one.

If that is the cause, then the only real way would be to periodicly go through your To Do list and cancel the unwanted episodes.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

robert you may have solved the problem, it has not been 24 hours yet so i will wait for that period and see what happens. thanks, larry


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Changing the default settings will only change it for all recordings you set up from that point on, it will not change series links you already have set up. You either have to go into those series links settings and change them, or delete the old series link and create a new one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the SD Receiver forum.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

One thing you need to keep in mind is that irregardless what you have your series link (prioritizer) set to (either first run only or all episodes) the determination is made by a flag set in the guide data transmitted to DirecTV by Tribune Media Services. The DVR itself has no way of knowing if the show is first-run or not, and it does NOT use the "original air date" (sent as part of the guide data but not displayed on SD receivers/DVR's).

How do I know it doesn't use the original air date? Simple.

Let's say you have a show scheduled to record all first-run episodes like "In Plain Sight" for example. First-run new episodes are usually run in prime time with several repeats during the next week. Now, suppose you have two other HIGHER PRIORITY shows scheduled to record when a new episode of this show airs. The DVR will automatically try to record the next showing of this first-run episode EVEN THOUGH IT MAY BE ON A LATER DATE THAN THE EPISODE'S PREMIERE SHOWING. You will usually see the original air date shown in your TO DO list with an orange icon with an "X" through it and a notation "this show will not record" because other higher-priority recordings are scheduled for this time period.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks i ordered a hr22-100 hope its better


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

lartomar2002 said:


> thanks i ordered a hr22-100 hope its better


Don't get your hopes up. The HR22 uses the same guide data as all current DirecTV receivers/DVR's and the same determination is made as to first run/repeats.

Let us know how you like your new HD DVR...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> One thing you need to keep in mind is that irregardless what you have your series link (prioritizer) set to (either first run only or all episodes) the determination is made by a flag set in the guide data transmitted to DirecTV by Tribune Media Services. The DVR itself has no way of knowing if the show is first-run or not, and it does NOT use the "original air date" (sent as part of the guide data but not displayed on SD receivers/DVR's).
> 
> How do I know it doesn't use the original air date? Simple.
> 
> Let's say you have a show scheduled to record all first-run episodes like "In Plain Sight" for example. First-run new episodes are usually run in prime time with several repeats during the next week. Now, suppose you have two other HIGHER PRIORITY shows scheduled to record when a new episode of this show airs. The DVR will automatically try to record the next showing of this first-run episode EVEN THOUGH IT MAY BE ON A LATER DATE THAN THE EPISODE'S PREMIERE SHOWING. You will usually see the original air date shown in your TO DO list with an orange icon with an "X" through it and a notation "this show will not record" because other higher-priority recordings are scheduled for this time period.


Actually, that's not exactly a good explanation of how the OAD is not used. In that case, when it sees that it cannot record the episode due to a conflict, it then looks for that same episode number being aired during a time that does not have a conflict. That is just the logic of DVR at work.

A better example would be with the show Charlie Jade that used to air on SyFy. In order for it to record, you had to set it for First Run, but if you looked at the OAD, it was from at least a year earlier as that is when it aired on Canadian TV.

- Merg


----------

